# You Know You're an INTP Girl When..



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Are there any behaviors you can associate with not only your INTP type but also girlness, or lack thereof?


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

You don't "date."

You've compared gender differences in mating displays of other species and humans at least once.

No matter how hard you try, something is always back-to-front, inside out, missing a button or somesuch.

You use other people's micro-expressions as a mirror to gauge your level of J-presentation on a given day.

You're astounded and amused at the effect of presenting yourself well.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

You are the only one around.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom K said:


> You are the only one around.


Heh 

And you're okay with talking to yourself about it.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Ista said:


> Heh
> 
> And you're okay with talking to yourself about it.


 Not just okay, you prefer it that way!


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom K said:


> Not just okay, you prefer it that way!


Other INTPs make you blush.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Ista said:


> Other INTPs make you blush.


 Did I? Haha.

You are never really convinced of anything.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Have thought of going to Singapore but shopping is just not your thing.

Your make-up bags look more like spilled paint sets.

You've maintained some lengthy relationships without ever having had to let them into your space.

You go silent when INTP males try to convince you of anything 

You aspire to meet another real live INTP Girl at some stage during your lifetime.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

At some point in your life, you wondered if you are just too unique.

You have a lot of random thoughts. If not for the 30 seconds interval between posts, you would be posting more.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

You get stopped at the airport for having too much luggage and then have to repack your unmentionables in front of everyone. It's not because you're wanting an outfit for every occasion, it's just because you packed at the last minute while the taxi was waiting and didn't have time to check the packing list you'd theorized about for two weeks.



Tom K said:


> You have a lot of random thoughts. If not for the 30 seconds interval between posts, you would be posting more.


Being tired, nauseous, delirious and having things you want to complete soon are all randomness promoters. And if the thirty second delays are mostly due to the editing of previous posts that you didn't proofread enough. 

You keep empty jars in your refrigerator because your shopping is highly experimental, and you need to visually remind yourself what to get again if it's good.

You see retail shopping as ridiculous and buy everything online at about 30% of retail prices.

When you're out at a restaurant and the expensive food is actually inedible, you have no qualms speaking to the manager and getting a refund for you and your dining partner on the basis of pending internet reviews. Sometimes you even pull up a review app and leave it on the table to raise the level of service in an otherwise good establishment.

Your journal consists mostly of screenshots and social, physical or intrapersonal experiments; the emotional content is very low.



Tom K said:


> At some point in your life, you wondered if you are just too unique.


Then you wondered - too unique for what, too unique for who? And realized it's just hot air.

You own at least three screwdriver sets.

Your clothes have too many potential systems of categorization, and so remain, for now, lost in the ether.

Have purchased numerous implements and gadgets meant for preening, but only use what can be mastered and implemented quickly with a consistent result.

Find the idea of wearing random clothes in other cities as an anonymous passer by liberating.

Think the idea of cleaning up after someone regularly who you don't know is abhorrent.

You feel like there is something deeply glitchy going on with the universe if there's a day where men's_men are checking you out.

Find ESTJ men amusing but utterly alien.

Have F'd up more than one relationship with an F, but now understand completely what that's about - and what it's not about.

Frequently have cravings for distant exotic foods that are far far away and that you might have only tried once or twice.

Become a regular at cafes and restaurants only until they know your name, or the EFJ waiter frequents looks of misunderstanding and concern upon you, and then you leave.

Prefer to be the only westerner in a restaurant where no one speaks English, so they'll leave you alone.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel like I am inside your brain now.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

cactus_waltz said:


> I feel like I am inside your brain now.


You're the second person to say that in my lifetime.  Heh.

You require freshly laundered towels every day.

Doctors think it's strange that you have no almost no idea when your cycles are.

You get excited to have tiny stockpiles of the things you frequently use because it feels like a luxury not to have to shop.

Your hardware takes up as much room as your clothes.

You've got walls of vision boards.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Ista said:


> You're the second person to say that in my lifetime.  Heh.


Well, that is interesting in and of itself.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Ista said:


> You see retail shopping as ridiculous and buy everything online at about 30% of retail prices.


Seems Te > Ti to me. I hate shopping, and I hate when people spend big bucks on clothing because it's new and "fashionable." 

Also, you might get more responses to this if you actually post it in the INTP section of the forum.


----------



## Outlander (Jan 16, 2012)

Aerorobyn said:


> Also, you might get more responses to this if you actually post it in the INTP section of the forum.


I was thinking that, but then maybe she likes having the thread all to herself. If it were in the INTP section other people might get in on the act.

So perhaps: you know you're an INTP girl when you create a thread in a barely relevant section of a forum just so you can keep posting in it when new things come to mind without everyone else coming in and _interrupting._


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

You come and go like the wind.

Interests: all or nothing.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom K said:


> Interests: all or nothing.


Hear Hear.

When you didn't know there was an INTP section, still can't find it or the other INTPs.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Ista said:


> When you didn't know there was an INTP section, still can't find it or the other INTPs.


 Community > Keirsey Temperament Forums > NT's Temperament Forum- The Intellects > INTP


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

When you don’t give a damn about rules and tradition and continue to multi-post consecutively.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom K said:


> Community > Keirsey Temperament Forums > NT's Temperament Forum- The Intellects > INTP


When you think that's way too much of a navigational trek to worry about til you have coffee (which you rarely drink anymore).


----------



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

I am just passing by and curious of what @Ista had posted before they were merged by the mighty @TreeBob. 

Don't stare at me, I'm not an INTP girl.


----------



## LittleCuttie (Feb 6, 2012)

You know you're an INTP girl when nobody's advice seems to fit you.


----------



## LittleCuttie (Feb 6, 2012)

You will also most likely be femanon.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Dec 5, 2011)

Eric B said:


> Just curious; why?


Hm, maybe I spoke too soon. I don't understand some of her posts, and I don't agree with most of them. I somewhat enjoy shopping, and makeup and the shallower things. I like looking better and much more original than most of the other girls my age. That requires (for me at least) poking around on ebay until I find something that I like, I find unique, and is kinda affordable. Which might take a few hours.
I've never really tried fixing computers either. Or at least messing around with them.
So, I'm a girly INTP. (If I'm an INTP at all)

You know you're an INTP girl when...
Someone asks you why you're wearing your shoulder purse like a backpack.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

You know your boyfriend's parents well and hang out at his house regularly, but your boyfriend has never been to your house or met your parents.



LittleCuttie said:


> You know you're an INTP girl when nobody's advice seems to fit you.


 Also, when you ask a ton of different people for advice just to make sure you didn't miss anything or just because you're curious about what they would do (but you end up doing your own thing and ignoring the advice).

You cried while watching a documentary about astrophysics/cosmology ("waaa, waaa, the universe is so freaking beautiful!!")


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

@TreeBob:

Hello Happy,

That's a great merge, cheers. That must have been annoying to do. I was formatting for mobiles. In particular, the PerC app. It seems to choke on chunks of stuff. Can see how a consolidated method is easier to read on computer screens.

Re: All the ideas - I don't expect to have more at any moment, then they appear. Also, no one else was responding. It also seems to require handcoding to quote quotes within quotes, or two people in the quote. It just seemed more efficient to have bite sized chunks of information with single subjects. Granted I was the author of many of them, but this is not about ego to me, it's just about ideas and getting to the truth.

Is it against the forum rules to link to, or mention another forum? 

It seems I should start my own.

Thought I'd ask. I'm not sure I belong here.

Also: 

@TreeBob

I think that this whole thread might technically go against policy.

I've made broad generalizations about INTPs, and women. Have I stereotyped? Should I not do this? People seem to disagree. 

Does that make this thread defunct?

Specifically - section 13:

*
"Assigning stereotypes to a particular type with little to no verification"*

Because I am only one INTP, does this mean if I do not represent the descriptions on current internet pages that I shouldn't discuss myself? I am seriously trying to understand this. 

"This includes racism, sexism, offensive remarks about (or against) religion* or gender identity, physical attributes (size, height, etc.), and homophobic remarks. I'd like to take this a step further and coin a new term called typism. We will not tolerate broad generalizations and/or individual attacks that are meant to degrade by type."

Does this include self-deprecating remarks that other people could take as they're degrading to the type and suggestive that the type is insecure?

"Taking a personality type based on Meyers-Briggs Temperament Indicator and assigning negative stereotypes to a personality type with little to no verification."

This seems to apply to this thread.

An ISTJ moderator recently informed me that the information I had contributed on another thread was an unscientific mess. Really, I see them as thoughts, possibilities and trigger points, but if I offend people's scientific perceptions about the world, that would suck. 

I spent more than enough years in labcoats to not want to offend scientists. Still, coming from more of a mix-things-together-and-they-do-all-sort-of-things field*, psychology and personality typing seemed less of a hard-nosed science and more open to ideas.

Not sure I was right about all of that though.

- Concerned

* Sorry to sound so vague. I was going to say explosion, but thought that might be a worrisome word. Sorry also to tread on eggshells. I haven't quite gotten the gyst of the rules yet. (Clearly).


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

CaptainMorgan said:


> Hm, maybe I spoke too soon. I don't understand some of her posts, and I don't agree with most of them. I somewhat enjoy shopping, and makeup and the shallower things. I like looking better and much more original than most of the other girls my age. That requires (for me at least) poking around on ebay until I find something that I like, I find unique, and is kinda affordable. Which might take a few hours.
> I've never really tried fixing computers either. Or at least messing around with them.
> So, I'm a girly INTP. (If I'm an INTP at all)
> 
> ...


Yae, found a girly INTP female. Mission complete


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Eric B said:


> But that's exactly what I mean. Not only is F connected with a stereotypical "female" vibe, but the "Informing" dimension of the Interactions Syles does as well. Infoming is usually F, but the NTP's have the distinction of being the only Informing T's. So they will be a bit softer than other T's (who are all "directive") and thus can look like F's a bit, and in fact are usually the ones struggling between T/F, especially based on common type or dichotomy descriptions.
> Also, if the INTP is Supine instead of Phlegmatic (either could fit the INP Interaction Style), they will be even more softer and "emotional", and thus appear to be F.


I agree, but that was not what I was talking about. What I was talking about is the tendency for people to subconsciously assume females are feelers. Not because of any vibe; that's usually the reason they _give_ (or they say something like "I can tell", or "I have a knack for this"). They are usually just biased because they see they are female and that subconsciously informs all the conclusions they come to about them.

Don't get me wrong, I've observed what you're talking about too and agree with you, but I was only adressing the female = feeler bias, which does not have to do with a literal vibe females give off, but just the (conscious or subconscious) perception that they are naturally emotional creatures and therefore automatically feelers. It can be subverted, but it takes a really strong T-ish vibe to do so (and this is where what you're saying comes in...the INTP, as a non-directive type, doesn't give off that "man the hunter" vibe).


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

Ista said:


> A moderator recently informed me that the information I had contributed on another thread was an unscientific mess.


A lot of science is an unscientific mess.

Especially evolutionary psychology. Not to be confused with evolutionary biology, a respectable subfield with all sorts of solid and well-verified data.

Also, for example, most neurobiological research, which runs on experiments that are limited to sample sizes of about 20. N=20 is almost uniformly white, middle class, 18-year-old college students who need $50 badly enough to sign up to be a test subject.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

There is a female INTP in each and everyone of us.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

This thread is useless, there are no INTP girls


----------



## essie (Feb 14, 2012)

You own at least three screwdriver sets.
Haha and you change bulbs in the house,fix electronics,fix the car and rarely ask for male assistance in doing it..I keep thinking there is no difference between male and female in term of intelligence,excellence and wittiness(cos we can do all stuff than a man can do)

So good in analyzing problems and drawing alternative solutions but suck in love topics..almost believing there is nothing called love.

Never trust anyone,you treat a man's kindness as with strings attached and always asks "what does he want in return"

forget to wear earrings and chain and only notice when you get to the office..

You fall in love with the head especially a man's intelligence then the heart might follow someday

You love independence and anything that stands in your way should be run over


----------



## essie (Feb 14, 2012)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> This thread is useless, there are no INTP girls


 What informs such an absolute statement?...
I am a proud INTP girl


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

essie said:


> You fall in love with the head especially a man's intelligence then the heart might follow someday


Sounds like the type of advice grandmothers give...not my grandmother, but maybe somebody's grandmother.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

essie said:


> What informs such an absolute statement?...
> I am a proud INTP girl


It was a joke XD


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Tom K said:


> Let me put that in perspective, you are saying that* you know you're an INTP girl when most of the thread is between two people who appear to be good friends < (not a bad thing).*
> 
> Wat
> :laughing:


 Oh I thought it was in relation to the OP :laughing:.

In that case let me say that you caught me out, clearly I must be a girl now so ill admit that in the evenings I go by the name: Margery. :tongue:


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

My adopted grandmother practically applauds me for being single, and not getting all caught up in that.

It's.funny. Maybe we've all got beautifully odd grand parents.

Oops lost the quote, will re-edit later


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> This thread is useless, there are no INTP girls


Don't think of pink, don't think of pink. 

And..

Prove that we do, or don't exist.

We're a bit like ninjas, you don't see us playing with your mind til after the fact, but for an invisible "culture" we attract a lot of attention.


----------



## ersa (Feb 9, 2012)

you know you're an INTP girl when you can understand a concept in a few minutes when others cannot and you get a glare from a EXXX guy along with an impression that he thinks you're being arrogant or trying to outsmart him after you explain the concept to him


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Ista said:


> Prove that we do, or don't exist.


Proving is a herculean task!
Wait, did I say impossible?


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

You hack the world, and life. You desire to hack the spaces in between.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Ista said:


> You hack the world, and life. You desire to hack the spaces in between.


 You hack away at all the connections so that you can physically isolate yourself from the rest of the world, while weaving a complex knowledge web in your mind.


----------



## itarille (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a n00b and late to the party but here's my input:

- When you're invited to an all-girls luncheon/dinner/gathering and you cringe. For hours. 

That's it for now.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Even when your libido is running high, you can ignore it in favour of an interesting conversastion.

You can't quite fathom the SJ version of "passion."


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

Ista said:


> Even when your libido is running high, you can ignore it in favour of an interesting conversastion.


I would like to see the opposite of this happening one day. "Please excuse me, I have to leave. I know you're about to say something extremely interesting, but I have to go fuck somebody before my genitals explodes from lack of sex. It's an emergency."


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Nomen Nescio said:


> I would like to see the opposite of this happening one day. "Please excuse me, I have to leave. I know you're about to say something extremely interesting, but I have to go fuck somebody before my genitals explodes from lack of sex. It's an emergency."


Hahahah, now that I read how it sounds, it's a good thing I didn't mention it last night as I was thinking of doing.There's such a thing as being too honest I suppose.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

You cannot understand other girls with all their petty drama problems.
Its hard for you to get interested in most conversations with people.
You're way too passive to take the initiative and approach guys.
Soap operas make you cringe.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Feb 7, 2012)

Being so boderline F/T, i can relate a lot to the INTP female, most notably the utter lack of awareness when someone is attracted to you or when there is drama going on around you at work (totally oblivious!). 

"that guy wants to buy you a drink"
Tina Fey "why would he buy me a drink? I already have a drink. Do you think he could buy me some mozarella sticks?" LOL!


----------



## Davana (Jun 18, 2012)

You read giant encyclopaedias before you go to bed thinking 'What a nice, light before bedtime read!' (I actually do this :blushed:


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh Jesus, where the hell do I even _start._

I, personally, feel extremely out of place. 
Good thing I've got my INTJ best friend, who, while we share different functions entirely, shares the same sentiments as I do. 
I feel "at home" when talking with her.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Davana said:


> You read giant encyclopaedias before you go to bed thinking 'What a nice, light before bedtime read!' (I actually do this :blushed:


Haha, that sort of reminds me of something an ENFP friend of mine would do. 
And, for those of you that stalk me on PerC, you guessed it.... 

It's motherfucking @Paradox1987.


But I do that, too. Ne's thirst for knowledge. Bahaha.


----------

